
Facebook could be breaking EU law by using shadow data for ads - johnshades
https://www.fastcompany.com/90243244/facebook-could-be-breaking-eu-law-by-using-shadow-data-for-ads
======
antonkm
That they don't share shadow data on request is already breaking the GDPR.

Even if they would get some lawyerish twist on it, sometimes grey scales isn't
needed. Just give me my effing data - if you have it you have it.

It's a bit of FB meta-theme on HN right now, and I wrote something similar
before in another comment, but I really wish we could have some whistleblowing
considering the shadow data.

------
parliament32
I hope the EU comes after them for this. Using data collected for a completely
separate purpose (ie 2fa) for advertising is blatantly evil. Not to mention
this "shadow data" isn't request-able, and probably not deletable.

------
s73v3r_
If they're doing something this blatantly in violation, then I hope the EU
comes down hard on them.

------
thecupisblue
Interesting. I'll hit up some contacts and send them this, this is a blatant
disregard of GDPR.

------
anonymfus
GDPR is not enough because violations are so hard to prove. There should be a
law forcing companies to publish a full list of ads they show together with
all targeting settings and data.

------
Aunche
Does GDPR stop Facebook from re-purposing the phone numbers that they already
collect? It seems to me that everything is GDPR compliant, even if it's a
scummy thing to do.

~~~
tivert
> Does GDPR stop Facebook from re-purposing the phone numbers that they
> already collect? It seems to me that everything is GDPR compliant, even if
> it's a scummy thing to do.

I'm pretty sure it does. My GDPR training was very clear that we couldn't pre-
populate a marketing email list with emails previously collected for another
purpose, and this seems like the same scenario.

------
debacle
Assuming we're at step $n on the path to corporatist dystopia, does Facebook
care? Do they bait the EU into playing chicken with some sort of Facebook ban?
There's a non-negligible chance Facebook might win that one.

~~~
394549
> Assuming we're at step $n on the path to corporatist dystopia, does Facebook
> care? Do they bait the EU into playing chicken with some sort of Facebook
> ban? There's a non-negligible chance Facebook might win that one.

Why go through the trouble and scandal of banning it? Just bleed it dry with
fines until it complies and/or ban its European _revenue streams_. The latter
might be quite effective and immune from political blow-back: Facebook users
don't care for ads and would not shed a tear if Facebook was banned from
selling them in Europe due to its noncompliance, however literally the only
thing Facebook itself cares about are ads and the associated revenue.

